# dossiers sur/de qqch



## duchevreuil

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a quelque différence entre _dossiers sur_ et_ dossiers de_. Voici le contexte qui m'a fait me poser la question :

"_Aucun chien en vue, pas de caméra à l'horizon. Qui protège *les dossiers* secrets *des *restaurateurs et hôteliers de France et de Navarre ?_".

C'est la même chose que dire "dossiers secrets _sur_ les restaurateurs..." ? J'ai remarqué qu'on dit "dossiers secrets _sur_ les OVNI", et non "_des_ OVNI", donc... 

Merci


----------



## 314ns

On dit un dossier sur quelqu'un ou quelque chose, c'est à dire qui parle de quelqu'un ou quelque chose.

On dit le dossier de quelqu'un pour le dossier qui appartient à quelqu'un.


----------



## duchevreuil

314ns said:


> On dit un dossier sur quelqu'un ou quelque chose, c'est à dire qui parle de quelqu'un ou quelque chose.
> 
> On dit le dossier de quelqu'un pour le dossier qui appartient à quelqu'un.


 
Merci 314ns. Mais ce qui me dérange, c'est le fait qu'il s'agit d'un guide gastronomique qui prépare ces dossiers. C'est pourquoi je trouve plus logique, dans ce cas, d'utiliser la préposition _sur_ plutôt que _de_. Car on avait préparé ces dossiers _sur_ les hôteliers-restaurateurs, non ?


----------



## 314ns

Il y a un deuxième sens possible à cette phrase qui prendrait en compte le fait que ce soit le guide gastronomique qui parle.

Ce serait : "Qui protège les dossiers secrets *contre *les restaurateurs et hôteliers de France et de Navarre ?"

Ca semble logique si on prend en compte le début de la phrase : "_Aucun chien en vue, pas de caméra à l'horizon.", _qui sous entend que le guide se demande où sont passées les mesures de sécurité.


----------



## duchevreuil

314ns said:


> Il y a un deuxième sens possible à cette phrase qui prendrait en compte le fait que ce soit le guide gastronomique qui parle.
> 
> Ce serait : "Qui protège les dossiers secrets *contre *les restaurateurs et hôteliers de France et de Navarre ?"
> 
> Ca semble logique si on prend en compte le début de la phrase : "_Aucun chien en vue, pas de caméra à l'horizon.", _qui sous entend que le guide se demande où sont passées les mesures de sécurité.


 
Merci encore, 314ns. Hm, intéressant. "Dossiers _contre_ qqn/qqch", je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait s'exprimer de cette façon ! En fait, il s'agit d'un livre de mémoires écrit par un ex inspecteur du _Guide_. À mon avis, il aurait aussi bien pu utiliser la préposition _sur_. Tu es d'accord ?


----------



## 314ns

Non, en fait le sens est : "Qui protège les dossiers secrets *contre les tentatives de vols par les* restaurateurs".

*des =  contre les tentatives de vols par les *


----------



## duchevreuil

314ns said:


> Non, en fait le sens est : "Qui protège les dossiers secrets *contre les tentatives de vols par les* restaurateurs".
> 
> *des = contre les tentatives de vols par les *


 
Ah bon ?! Mazette, j'étais bien loin de m'en douter, sincèrement !  Tu es sûr et certain ?


----------



## 314ns

Oui, certaine.

Utiliser "des" dans la phrase permet de l'alléger plutôt que d'utiliser la forme "protéger quelque chose (les dossiers) contre quelqu'un (les restaurateurs)".

On pourrait dire de la même manière : "Le chevalier protège la princesse *des* dragons" = "Le chevalier protège la princesse* contre les attaques des *dragons".


----------



## duchevreuil

Bon, alors, je comprends parfaitement. Merci !  Mais cette expression "de France et de Navarre", c'est comme dire "de toute la France" ?


----------



## 314ns

Oui. Le royaume de Navarre a été rattaché à la France lorsque Henry IV (alors roi de Navarre) est monté sur le trône après l'assassinat d'Henry III. Il est devenu "roi de France et de Navarre" et l'expression est resté depuis pour désigner toute la France métropolitaine.


----------



## duchevreuil

Intéressant ! C'est comme dire "de tous les coins de l'Hexagone". Merci


----------



## 314ns

Exact, mais en plus poétique.

Et, de rien


----------



## itka

Tout cela est exact et on peut bien protéger la princesse des dragons, mais ici, je ne crois pas que ce soit le sens.
Les restaurateurs et hôteliers sont rarement aussi hardis et je ne les imagine guère s'attaquant aux dossiers que le guide constitue sur chacun d'eux. Je verrais bien mieux dans ce rôle un journaliste en mal de copie cherchant le scoop !
Il me semble donc que _*les dossiers des restaurateurs et hôteliers *_signifie simplement qu'il s'agit de _*leurs *_dossiers. Chaque restaurateur est probablement répertorié, avec pièces à l'appui, dans un dossier qui le concerne...


----------



## duchevreuil

itka said:


> Tout cela est exact et on peut bien protéger la princesse des dragons, mais ici, je ne crois pas que ce soit le sens.
> Les restaurateurs et hôteliers sont rarement aussi hardis et je ne les imagine guère s'attaquant aux dossiers que le guide constitue sur chacun d'eux. Je verrais bien mieux dans ce rôle un journaliste en mal de copie cherchant le scoop !
> Il me semble donc que _*les dossiers des restaurateurs et hôteliers *_signifie simplement qu'il s'agit de _*leurs *_dossiers. Chaque restaurateur est probablement répertorié, avec pièces à l'appui, dans un dossier qui le concerne...


 
Merci Itka ! Oui, en fait, il me semble peu vraisemblable que les professionnels seraient tellement gonflés. C'est pourquoi je veux dire que l'auteur aurait pu utiliser la préposition _sur_ au lieu de _de_... Tu es d'accord ?


----------



## 314ns

Peut être pourrais tu nous recopier le paragraphe. Avec le contexte autour nous pourrions trancher


----------



## duchevreuil

314ns said:


> Peut être pourrais tu nous recopier le paragraphe. Avec le contexte autour nous pourrions trancher


 
Bon, alors, voici le maximum de quatre phrases qui est permis :

"_Elle_ [la porte]_ s'ébranle en grinçant, sous l'oeil blasé d'un gardien. La sécurité n'est pas encore vraiment de rigueur. Aucun chien en vue, pas de caméra à l'horizon. Qui protège les dossiers secrets des restaurateurs et hôteliers de France et de Navarre ?_".

Réfléxion faite, il me paraît clair qu'il doit s'agir de dossiers qui appartiennent aux restaurateurs-hôteliers au sens qu'ils les _concernent_.


----------



## itka

Oui. Pour moi, cela confirme ma première impression. 
Chaque restaurateur a un dossier qui le concerne, c'est son dossier, c'est le dossier *du* restaurateur.
Les restaurateurs ont chacun un dossier, ce sont leurs dossiers, ce sont les dossiers *des* restaurateurs... 
Il faudrait donc protéger les dossiers *des* restaurateurs contre toute consultation malveillante.


----------



## 314ns

Je "plussois" l'explication d'Itka.

Et dans ce cas, on pourrait effectivement utiliser "sur les restaurateurs" mais la tournure serait maladroite.


----------



## DaniL

Je suppose qu'on dit _un dossier sur_ quand ce qui suit est une chose/un phénomène et non pas une personne soit physique ou morale.


----------



## duchevreuil

Bon, merci à tous pour vos avis !


----------

